# mccormick amb. current openings?



## FoleyArtist (Jan 31, 2017)

so....Pala... the indian reservation? am i seeing this correctly?


----------



## TKx (Jan 31, 2017)

That would certainly be an interesting choice for expansion. My only other idea is someone was trying to type Palos Verdes and just gave up in the middle.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jan 31, 2017)

Does McCormick even operate outside of L.A. County?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 31, 2017)

TKx said:


> That would certainly be an interesting choice for expansion. My only other idea is someone was trying to type Palos Verdes and just gave up in the middle.


Recruiter to self-"how do you spell Paa low, PayLos...paa...peeey...eh, that'll do."


Mufasa556 said:


> Does McCormick even operate outside of L.A. County?


I thought they did when they were still Westmed/ McCormick?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmm....has to be a spot with Mercy Ambulance...I think we're both owned by Westmed, that's about the only way that makes sense to me since we don't have any units outside of our LA Co EOAs, much less down in SD Co..


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2017)

TKx said:


> That would certainly be an interesting choice for expansion. My only other idea is someone was trying to type Palos Verdes and just gave up in the middle.


We do have a station in Palos Verdes, it's actually one of the more popular ones because it's not a 20 calls at night station lol...but it's home to a 24hr and a 12 hr unit, both BLS, our only ALS units are stationed in Torrance, Gardena, West Hollywood, and Calabasas. 

That Hawthorne opening will be for the whole company. Once you clear your new hire orientation, you'll go to an FTO wherever they happen to be stationed, which could be Hawthorne or PV, or WeHo, or wherever, but once you clear training you'll typically be assigned a "day car" (12 hour unit not assigned a specific station, so they roam wherever coverage is needed and are first up for calls and move ups), that until very recently were out of the Hawthorne station, but a couple weeks ago they moved them all to the company headquarters  (where you'll do all your pre hire testing and interviews), until you can get a staton based 24hr unit. Keep in mind the more desirable stations (i.e. Palos Verdes or Malibu) will have a waiting list of people who've put in shift bids and it goes by seniority, so expect your first station to be Hawthorne or Inglewood, or Willowbrook, etc.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 31, 2017)

McCormick for sure got some of the more cherry areas in that contract restructuring.

RPV, or "The Hill", Calabasas, and Malibu were a lot of fun to traverse. Not to mention those picturesque views of the Pacific Ocean and mansions for homes.*

*Edited to include the Malibu and Calabasas sides.


----------



## IFRMedic (Feb 4, 2017)

I've seen a few of the red rigs around... i think they look pretty cool!  Can't imagine the Kaiser hub cares one way or another though.


----------



## TheComebacKid (Feb 25, 2017)

I heard through the grapevine that were closing a few stations (Gardena) and will be going on a hiring freeze. Management hired too many people, not enough shifts and units.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 25, 2017)

Most definitely NOT consistent with anything I've heard. 

What I HAVE heard is that management isn't going to renew the trial contract with Kaiser when that ends in March, apparently it hasn't been making enough money and is highly unpopular with field crews, so no one is exactly sad about that...

There's talk they might down 1 or 2 of the medic units (currently we have 4 total, out of 59 total). There's a possibility they will down 1 station that currently only houses 1 ALS unit because of this and put that unit back at the Hawthorne station where it was until they opened that ALS substation back in December.

We're also looking at moving HQ into a new property in Compton and using that as a new Compton station as well.


----------



## TheComebacKid (Feb 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Most definitely NOT consistent with anything I've heard.
> There's talk they might down 1 or 2 of the medic units (currently we have 4 total, out of 59 total). There's a possibility they will down 1 station that currently only houses 1 ALS unit because of this and put that unit back at the Hawthorne station where it was until they opened that ALS substation back in December.
> 
> We're also looking at moving HQ into a new property in Compton and using that as a new Compton station as well.



I was told both 12a and 12b are being shut down, and 504 will be moved back to hawthorne until the compton headquarters is all set up.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Most definitely NOT consistent with anything I've heard.
> 
> What I HAVE heard is that management isn't going to renew the trial contract with Kaiser when that ends in March, apparently it hasn't been making enough money and is highly unpopular with field crews, so no one is exactly sad about that...
> 
> ...


What were you guys doing for Kaiser? LOL they pay what they want on their terms and not county rates so I can see alot of truth behind that.  They how ever usually pay same day.  With kaiser calls its volume vs price.  So real low bid and in order to make any money, you need to run a ton of calls just to put your head above water.  I say give prn some time and they will sink.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 28, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> What were you guys doing for Kaiser? LOL they pay what they want on their terms and not county rates so I can see alot of truth behind that.  They how ever usually pay same day.  With kaiser calls its volume vs price.  So real low bid and in order to make any money, you need to run a ton of calls just to put your head above water.  I say give prn some time and they will sink.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


My understanding was that it was some sort of "trial backup" contract. I think we were doing mostly ALS IFTs  (the usual stuff PRN and old-Bowers would have been doing), our ALS units were kept bust with IFTs but even some of our first up 911 BLS units were getting a lot of Kaiser BLS IFTs  (the WeHo station in particular). I was told that most of the Kaiser runs were Medi/Medi insurance though most of the runs I picked up were the standard Kaiser member transfer from non-Kaiser to Kaiser hospital, so however that works is a bit over my head lol


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> My understanding was that it was some sort of "trial backup" contract. I think we were doing mostly ALS IFTs  (the usual stuff PRN and old-Bowers would have been doing), our ALS units were kept bust with IFTs but even some of our first up 911 BLS units were getting a lot of Kaiser BLS IFTs  (the WeHo station in particular). I was told that most of the Kaiser runs were Medi/Medi insurance though most of the runs I picked up were the standard Kaiser member transfer from non-Kaiser to Kaiser hospital, so however that works is a bit over my head lol


Plain example on how it works, you pay peanuts to the ambulance company to transfer which stops the expensive care clock of the out of system provider.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 28, 2017)

TheComebacKid said:


> I was told both 12a and 12b are being shut down, and 504 will be moved back to hawthorne until the compton headquarters is all set up.


Except for the part about St 12a, that is what I've been hearing lately....new schedule posted, we downed a total of 2 units....2 of the 4 ALS units are downed (RAs 901 and 902), but 901 turned back into 402, 902 is downed without a replacement, and 103 is being downed, with RA504 leaving St12b (504 is the only unit out of 12b) back to Hawthorne St 1 (old HQ/St11) (so so down to a total of 57 units from 59....down 1 BLS, 1 ALS unit, and 1 ALS turned into a BLS unit).

So yeah 12b is going bye bye (but I've not heard anything about 12a being shut down), HQ is looking at properties in Compton (supposedly where they can keep deploying the 12hr day cars as well, since they're all currently out of HQ on Hamilton  (except for a few station based day cars like 1211 or 1711)), maybe with a couple new 24hr units for Compton but that's all still rumor.

Another rumor does say Hawthorne station may end up moving but that's about the extant that I've heard so far...and most all this is thru the grapevine vs anything "official" from management so we'll see


----------



## med12 (Mar 2, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> View attachment 3474
> 
> 
> so....Pala... the indian reservation? am i seeing this correctly?


This has to be for mercy ambulance. I used to work at the Casino and Mercy was always our transport. I could never find a website or any info on mercy for the Pala service area. Does anyone know if Mercy is possibly owned by McCormick???


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 2, 2017)

med12 said:


> This has to be for mercy ambulance. I used to work at the Casino and Mercy was always our transport. I could never find a website or any info on mercy for the Pala service area. Does anyone know if Mercy is possibly owned by McCormick???


Not by McCormick....but possibly by Westmed?  (who does own McCormick) I haven't heard a definite answer on that, but that's the prevailing theory on why Mercy Rigs can always be spotted at our maintenance shop lol


----------



## JohnnyB101 (Mar 9, 2017)

Kinda off topic here but seeing how you are actively employed by Mccormick you might have some insight for me . I want to step up from IFT to 911 and this is my last semester for my AS . I'm currently working IFT and a full time student and my semester ends in June. I was curious if you think Mccormick will still be hiring around mid June time frame?  Do you think a freeze might be coming up around that time ?


----------



## TheComebacKid (Mar 9, 2017)

JohnnyB101 said:


> Kinda off topic here but seeing how you are actively employed by Mccormick you might have some insight for me . I want to step up from IFT to 911 and this is my last semester for my AS . I'm currently working IFT and a full time student and my semester ends in June. I was curious if you think Mccormick will still be hiring around mid June time frame?  Do you think a freeze might be coming up around that time ?



I was told by a field sup that a week after they went on a hiring freeze, 20 people left the company due to being fired, going to fire dept, medic school, etc. (all the sups get emails of who puts in two weeks or gets fired, as well as when their last day is) I can only assume theyll start hiring soon.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 9, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Not by McCormick....but possibly by Westmed?  (who does own McCormick) I haven't heard a definite answer on that, but that's the prevailing theory on why Mercy Rigs can always be spotted at our maintenance shop lol


Last I knew Mercy was owned by a fire chief which is why they had the lock down on about 2-3 districts.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2017)

Could be for all I know....I know my paycheck is signed by Westmed Ambulance dba McCormick Ambulance and there's some sort of relationship with Mercy lol

I've definitely been thinking, since my plan is to go to paramedic school this year if my last interview falls through, while I wouldn't necessarily mind getting my feet wet in the shallow end as a medical for McCormick  (at least they get to go on 911s regularly even if treated as EMTs) I think Mercy in Pala is high on my list to apply to once I get my P-card..


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 9, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Could be for all I know....I know my paycheck is signed by Westmed Ambulance dba McCormick Ambulance and there's some sort of relationship with Mercy lol
> 
> I've definitely been thinking, since my plan is to go to paramedic school this year if my last interview falls through, while I wouldn't necessarily mind getting my feet wet in the shallow end as a medical for McCormick  (at least they get to go on 911s regularly even if treated as EMTs) I think Mercy in Pala is high on my list to apply to once I get my P-card..


Why not Hall? Atleast you would be treated nicely and the cost of living is low.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2017)

JohnnyB101 said:


> Kinda off topic here but seeing how you are actively employed by Mccormick you might have some insight for me . I want to step up from IFT to 911 and this is my last semester for my AS . I'm currently working IFT and a full time student and my semester ends in June. I was curious if you think Mccormick will still be hiring around mid June time frame?  Do you think a freeze might be coming up around that time ?


We just put a new hire class into the field and all the shifts are filled (no more overtime right now lol), that being said, by summer we'll almost definitely be hiring again for pretty much the same reasons Comeback Kid posted:



TheComebacKid said:


> I was told by a field sup that a week after they went on a hiring freeze, 20 people left the company due to being fired, going to fire dept, medic school, etc. (all the sups get emails of who puts in two weeks or gets fired, as well as when their last day is) I can only assume theyll start hiring soon.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Why not Hall? Atleast you would be treated nicely and the cost of living is low.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I drive thru Pala on my way to and from drill at my Army Reserve unit in San Diego each month, looks like a nice enough area, and if I were to move, while Hall is certainly a major option, I'd rather move closer than further lol 
Plus my experience here at McCormick shows that I like being able to swap between driving and attending, Attendant Only and Driver Only sucks lol and Hall is only 1 and 1 right? Not too many dual medic units? Though Pala might be a bit on the slow side as a new medic interested in running around on different calls lol


----------



## wtferick (Mar 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I drive thru Pala on my way to and from drill at my Army Reserve unit in San Diego each month, looks like a nice enough area, and if I were to move, while Hall is certainly a major option, I'd rather move closer than further lol
> Plus my experience here at McCormick shows that I like being able to swap between driving and attending, Attendant Only and Driver Only sucks lol and Hall is only 1 and 1 right? Not too many dual medic units? Though Pala might be a bit on the slow side as a new medic interested in running around on different calls lol


EMT driving like 20 mins or so to a hospital sounds like a turn off lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 10, 2017)

wtferick said:


> EMT driving like 20 mins or so to a hospital sounds like a turn off lol


You would not like Hall then. Many of our metro units are still driving that and then some daily to our ED's.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You would not like Hall then. Many of our metro units are still driving that and then some daily to our ED's.


As to why I mentioned it lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 12, 2017)

wtferick said:


> As to why I mentioned it


Well, unless there's been some sort of mass exodus, LA and OC are the same if not worse, and that's going code; it really only prolongs the agony.

The time it takes us to run an LDT is equivalent to the time it takes to run an in-county transfer from the south end of the county, to the valley and back.


----------



## med12 (Mar 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I drive thru Pala on my way to and from drill at my Army Reserve unit in San Diego each month, looks like a nice enough area, and if I were to move, while Hall is certainly a major option, I'd rather move closer than further lol
> Plus my experience here at McCormick shows that I like being able to swap between driving and attending, Attendant Only and Driver Only sucks lol and Hall is only 1 and 1 right? Not too many dual medic units? Though Pala might be a bit on the slow side as a new medic interested in running around on different calls lol


i was at the casino for awhile. i'm banking highly that mercy has a significantly lower call volume than McCormick. That being said with mercy you're at a really nice station and all of the Pala Fire and other Mercy guys are super cool.


----------



## wirk242 (Mar 18, 2017)

I used to work at Mercy. They have about 10-11 units in the San Diego county area. All rural eastern portion of the county. Most new medics start on special event units or the prison untill a better spot opens up and it can take a while move into a North county spot like Pala.

I used to work at rural metro before mercy and I liked working at Mercy way more. Pay is on the low end but the quality of life was much better. The call quality was much better but the turn around times can suck. A few stations are at least an 1 hr to the nearest hospital. All in all I had a good experience, some people leave for AMR because of pay and call volume but I was tired of getting my *** handed to me on a daily basis.

Just an FYI McCormick medics get paid more that Mercy medics. It was kind of a sore point.


----------

